# Best crappie waters close to Dayton/WPAFB



## brandonw

Hello anglers,

As a newer fisherman I don't post much on here, rather I've been reading and trying to soak up as much info as I can and I will start by saying that I appreciate the wealth of information this forum has produced. I have learned a good deal simply by skimming through threads so thank you. 

Now to business... Recently I've had a growing interest in targeting crappie. I recently moved to the Dayton/WPAFB area for work and since, I've been searching and locating rivers, ponds and lakes for different species. Let's use the base as my central reference point. Unfortunately, I'm not having a great deal of luck finding water WITHIN 20mins of me that produces FAIR amounts of KEEPER sized crappie. I'd really love somewhere I can zip over to after work, fish for about an hour, and leave with the decent possibility of bringing home a few keepers. I understand this is something of a tall order to fill but worth a shot, right? I should also note that currently I'm restricted to the bank. Some lakes I've focused on already:

Eastwood Lake: Very close but unfortunately doesn't seem to produce the size I'm looking for.

Bass Lake: Right under my nose but, from what I've heard, crappie population is more or less nonexistent. 

CJ Brown: Excellent lake with good numbers and size but approx 35 minute drive. Slightly longer than what I'd like. 

I'm reaching out to see if anyone knows of any lakes, ponds, rivers that I'm overlooking. My experience fishing rivers is poor at best but I'm certainly willing to try anything (I have a brand new pair of insulated waders waiting to be utilized). I understand the current season and conditions are not ideal, just looking for general responses. Also not looking for any honeyholes, just general bodies of water. Many thanks in advance and goodluck this new year.

- Brandonw


----------



## knuckleric

I'm in your general area and have to agree, that's a tall order. The only place near close enough to what you're looking for I that I've fished is up in the Englewood area. I've been able to pull in a few keepers each time I go, though it's by no means a hot spot. It's called Bowers lake, and is right off the east end of wenger rd. Good luck, and hour me up if you're looking for some company when you're out fishing, I'll take any opportunity I can get.


----------



## Salmonid

actually Eastwood is loaded with 8.5" Black crappies and there is no size limit there, being Black Crappies most have enough meat to eat on them and I might add that when you do get a bigger one at EW, it will or can be a real hoss.. seen plenty of heavy 13" fish taken from there. CJ Brown is by far your best bet, and is really closer then you think. Id avoid the rivers, the crappies are hard to target but some decent smallies around. Bowers lake will still take you 35 minutes to get there and the catching is spotty, best to hit it in the spring. I think if I were in your shows, Id spend some time trying to figure out the fish at Bass Lake since they are not pressured very much and the base stocks them yearly so always some nice fish there, as a kid used to fish twin lakes over there for trout and channel cats.
If I can be of any more help just send me a PM

Salmonid


----------



## brandonw

knuckleric said:


> I'm in your general area and have to agree, that's a tall order. The only place near close enough to what you're looking for I that I've fished is up in the Englewood area. I've been able to pull in a few keepers each time I go, though it's by no means a hot spot. It's called Bowers lake, and is right off the east end of wenger rd. Good luck, and hour me up if you're looking for some company when you're out fishing, I'll take any opportunity I can get.


Perfect! Google maps says it's about 19 minutes from me . I'm always looking for company. PM on the way. 



Salmonid said:


> actually Eastwood is loaded with 8.5" Black crappies and there is no size limit there, being Black Crappies most have enough meat to eat on them and I might add that when you do get a bigger one at EW, it will or can be a real hoss.. seen plenty of heavy 13" fish taken from there. CJ Brown is by far your best bet, and is really closer then you think. Id avoid the rivers, the crappies are hard to target but some decent smallies around. Bowers lake will still take you 35 minutes to get there and the catching is spotty, best to hit it in the spring. I think if I were in your shows, Id spend some time trying to figure out the fish at Bass Lake since they are not pressured very much and the base stocks them yearly so always some nice fish there, as a kid used to fish twin lakes over there for trout and channel cats.
> If I can be of any more help just send me a PM
> 
> Salmonid


I will definitely invest more time and research into Eastwood and Bass Lakes. I wasn't aware there wasn't a size restriction, I just assumed the 9" rule applied. Are you sure the base stocks crappie annually? All the documents I've read have only mentioned channel cats and trout.


----------



## ML1187

CJ Brown and it isn't even close my friend. Very nice fish to be had all over the lake from shore. You will have to drive a few more mins but it's a hop skip and a jump from WP.


----------



## Salmonid

I know over the years the Base stocks Twin Lakes with cats and trout but Bass Lake had been stocked with about everything at one time or another so check out where you get your passes what they have stocked at the big lake. it's usually done in the spring but I think they stock twin lakes about every couple of weeks if I remember right, that was many years ago so it may have changed.


----------



## used2expedite

brandonw said:


> Hello anglers,
> 
> As a newer fisherman I don't post much on here, rather I've been reading and trying to soak up as much info as I can and I will start by saying that I appreciate the wealth of information this forum has produced. I have learned a good deal simply by skimming through threads so thank you.
> 
> Now to business... Recently I've had a growing interest in targeting crappie. I recently moved to the Dayton/WPAFB area for work and since, I've been searching and locating rivers, ponds and lakes for different species. Let's use the base as my central reference point. Unfortunately, I'm not having a great deal of luck finding water WITHIN 20mins of me that produces FAIR amounts of KEEPER sized crappie. I'd really love somewhere I can zip over to after work, fish for about an hour, and leave with the decent possibility of bringing home a few keepers. I understand this is something of a tall order to fill but worth a shot, right? I should also note that currently I'm restricted to the bank. Some lakes I've focused on already:
> 
> Eastwood Lake: Very close but unfortunately doesn't seem to produce the size I'm looking for.
> 
> Bass Lake: Right under my nose but, from what I've heard, crappie population is more or less nonexistent.
> 
> CJ Brown: Excellent lake with good numbers and size but approx 35 minute drive. Slightly longer than what I'd like.
> 
> I'm reaching out to see if anyone knows of any lakes, ponds, rivers that I'm overlooking. My experience fishing rivers is poor at best but I'm certainly willing to try anything (I have a brand new pair of insulated waders waiting to be utilized). I understand the current season and conditions are not ideal, just looking for general responses. Also not looking for any honeyholes, just general bodies of water. Many thanks in advance and goodluck this new year.
> 
> - Brandonw


----------



## used2expedite

Kiser lake is 30 min and your best bet. If there is open water,you can catch slabs there.


----------



## 9Left

dont underestimate eastwood lake...its more of a spring fishery for the crappies without a boat, but it produces some pigs! i have one crappie on my wall . 16" ... from eastwood in the spring


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> dont underestimate eastwood lake...its more of a spring fishery for the crappies without a boat, but it produces some pigs! i have one crappie on my wall . 16" ... from eastwood in the spring


He's not kidding .....a boat is a big help there though....Tom


----------



## FishermanMike

I'm relatively new to Dayton as well and have primarily targeted Smallmouth in many of the creeks and rivers in the area. I hope to check out some more lakes in the coming year, hopefully by kayak! I have fished Bass Lake casually without much success, but would like to try again. Let me know if you want to get out there sometime together.


----------



## Be Like Water

I fish Caesars' creek lake a lot, and caught some nice crappie there this year. May be worth a shot. I don't know if you'll be able to consistently get keepers there within an hour but if you target standing timber, docks, etc.. you should be able to get some.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Cowan lake as well. No limit there either, I believe. But it's probably out of your range of area.


----------



## brandonw

Salmonid said:


> I know over the years the Base stocks Twin Lakes with cats and trout but Bass Lake had been stocked with about everything at one time or another so check out where you get your passes what they have stocked at the big lake. it's usually done in the spring but I think they stock twin lakes about every couple of weeks if I remember right, that was many years ago so it may have changed.


I'll check with the fishing/hunting base officials. I don't think they stock crappie annually but it's certainly worth looking into. 



used2expedite said:


> Kiser lake is 30 min and your best bet. If there is open water,you can catch slabs there.


Kiser is 45 mins away. Not bad for a day of fishing but much too far for a quick trip after work. 



FishermanMike said:


> I'm relatively new to Dayton as well and have primarily targeted Smallmouth in many of the creeks and rivers in the area. I hope to check out some more lakes in the coming year, hopefully by kayak! I have fished Bass Lake casually without much success, but would like to try again. Let me know if you want to get out there sometime together.


I'll let you know. I've heard Bass Lake has a good channel cat population so I'll be targeting those sometime closer to the spring. 



Be Like Water said:


> I fish Caesars' creek lake a lot, and caught some nice crappie there this year. May be worth a shot. I don't know if you'll be able to consistently get keepers there within an hour but if you target standing timber, docks, etc.. you should be able to get some.


Caesars Creek is a minimum of 40 mins from me. Again, good place to spend a morning/afternoon/evening but not exactly a quick drive. Thanks though. 



BuzzBait Brad said:


> Cowan lake as well. No limit there either, I believe. But it's probably out of your range of area.


Ya, Cowan is an hour away. I hope I'm not trying to come off as too picky but I would need to have a solid day to travel that far. Seems there are better bodies of water closer. I am able to find a good amount of candidates in the 30 min range so I'll just pony up and drive the extra 10 mins. CJ Brown seems like my best option thus far and I've read a lot about it from this forum. Planning on making a trip soon (and will probably have to bring the auger). 

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## ML1187

The CJ brown thread is barley active here anymore. If you want to learn more about the crappie fishing there you can find another thread over at crappie.com with the experienced anglers posting some very worthwhile updates. Good luck !


----------



## 9Left

Cowan lake is a state park... of course theres a limit!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

9Left said:


> Cowan lake is a state park... of course theres a limit!


Might have changed but it didn't use to have a limit. 

http://www.examiner.com/article/cowan-lake-crappie-craze-too-much-of-a-good-thing


----------



## Salmonid

No size limit at Cowan on crappies. Never has been


----------



## brandonw

ML1187 said:


> The CJ brown thread is barley active here anymore. If you want to learn more about the crappie fishing there you can find another thread over at crappie.com with the experienced anglers posting some very worthwhile updates. Good luck !


I just found the thread. Phew, OVERLOAD of information and I am loving it. Great tip. Thank you!


----------



## fishdealer04

CJ Brown is a good lake- I have not been able to figure out the "quality" crappie there though. I catch a lot of crappie there...but a lot of small ones. Eastwood from a boat or kayak can produce some very nice crappie there as well.


----------



## percidaeben

ML1187 said:


> The CJ brown thread is barley active here anymore. If you want to learn more about the crappie fishing there you can find another thread over at crappie.com with the experienced anglers posting some very worthwhile updates. Good luck !


Just do a search on southwest Ohio , key word Intimadator and the guy will teach all you need to know about Crappie and Saugeye in CJ Brown


----------



## ML1187

percidaeben said:


> Just do a search on southwest Ohio , key word Intimadator and the guy will teach all you need to know about Crappie and Saugeye in CJ Brown


Correct but you won't find any recent updates from Sir Intimidator unless you go to the other site. 

OGF SW just isn't the same without #3and QM!


----------



## I Fish

Salmonid said:


> I know over the years the Base stocks........ but I think they stock twin lakes about every couple of weeks if I remember right, that was many years ago so it may have changed.


It has changed. As far as I know, they haven't really done much with them at all. The few times I fished them, they stunk. I was told Bass Lake had a big unexplained die off a few years ago, and things haven't been the same since. That, and the whole south 1/3 of the lake is now off limits, by shore or boat.

Not to derail, but what happened to Intimidator?


----------



## brandonw

I Fish said:


> It has changed. As far as I know, they haven't really done much with them at all. The few times I fished them, they stunk. I was told Bass Lake had a big unexplained die off a few years ago, and things haven't been the same since. That, and the whole south 1/3 of the lake is now off limits, by shore or boat.
> 
> Not to derail, but what happened to Intimidator?


He still actively posts on crappie.com. Find the CJ brown thread


----------

